# Photoshop Help



## C2ONC (Oct 5, 2016)

Can anyone do photoshop. I want to see how the trims on my car look black as im planning on wrapping them but dont know how it will look. I need everything thats silver to go black including the grill. If someone can help id be greatful. 
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I like it


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That's the beauty of wrap, if you have it done and change your mind,it's quite easy to remove. 

But thumbs up from me.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Well I like it


I like it too....

Can you make me look like Gerard Butler now Fozzy? :lol:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> I like it too....
> 
> Can you make me look like Gerard Butler now Fozzy? :lol:


errr........ That must be in the advanced classes dude :tumbleweed:


----------



## C2ONC (Oct 5, 2016)

fozzy said:


> Well I like it


Thanks mate. That gives me a really good idea on how it will look. 👌👍

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## C2ONC (Oct 5, 2016)

All Done. 👍

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good matey, wise choice


----------

